# yamaha 01v recording



## itie (Mar 15, 2010)

hello guys,

so i am planning on setting up a little recording studio in a spare room in my house. its nothing fancy just something to have fun with. i have a sound board already its the Yamaha 01v. i heard that this was a studio board but has been replaced. what i need help with is going from the board to my computer. i have an 8 core mac pro with logic on it. what would be the best way for me to get the most channel in and out of my computer with out spending 1000 dollars. 

i heard that the firewire card for the 01v96 would work but cant find it anywhere to buy. will this work if i plug the fiber cable into my digital in and out of my mac pro.

thank you
Giovanni Laucella


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 15, 2010)

Here ya go:

Yamaha MY16mLAN :: Mixer Accessories :: Mixing Consoles & PA Mixers :: Pro Audio :: Audiolines.com - Pro Audio, DJ Equipment, A/V and Lighting Discount Distributor.


----------



## itie (Mar 15, 2010)

i saw that but when i called to see if they had it in stock they didnt but i think this was a different place. i will give them a call.

thank you
giovanni laucella


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 15, 2010)

I think that that card has been discontinued, so finding old stock or used might be your only options.


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Yamaha MY16mLAN*::*Mixer Accessories*::*Mixing Consoles & PA Mixers*::*Pro Audio*::*Audiolines.com - Pro Audio, DJ Equipment, A/V and Lighting Discount Distributor.



That card is also for the 01V*96*, which was the second generation of the 01V line. If you have the original O1v that looks like this.... That card won't work. 




Now, there is an ADAT card for the console. With that you could get an ADAT interface for your computer and use lightpipe to get into your computer. 

Yamaha MY8AT 8-Channel Digital I/O ADAT Card for 01V and more Audio Interfaces & Convertors at GuitarCenter.com.

Then get something like this... 
Lynx LS-ADAT from audioMIDI.com

That would give you 8 channels into your computer. 

However, I would suggest that you lose the mixer entirely and buy a dedicated interface for your computer like the Presonus Fire Studio. 

The 01V is really long in the tooth. For the amount of money you would spend buying the interface cards you could get the firestudio. Also, the A/D converters in the 01V max out at 48kHz where the Firestudio hits 96kHz (This is also the same difference with the 01V and 01V96). It is simply not possible to make the 01V sample any faster. It was great tech for its time, but I would not dump any more money into it if you can avoid it.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the correction, Kyle. I didn't realize that card will not work in the original O1V. I agree that it would be easier and more convenient (and probably a better sound quality) to get rid of the O1V in favor of a firewire mixer. I have used the Mackie Onyx 1640 and it worked well. To stick with the digital offerings, the Presonus StudioLive is a nice little mixer. For the $1000 budget plus what you can get from the O1V (maybe $500) you could get that.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 15, 2010)

Footer said:


> That card is also for the 01V*96*, which was the second generation of the 01V line. If you have the original Orv that looks like this.... That card won't work.



Although I do agree with Footer that a dedicated interface is the way to go, the link above under "supported hosts" does list the old O1V and the O1V96 as supported products for that card. It says the 01V will recognize it as "MY8-mLAN".

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2010)

DaveySimps said:


> Although I do agree with Footer that a dedicated interface is the way to go, the link above under "supported hosts" does list the old O1V and the O1V96 as supported products for that card. It says the 01V will recognize it as "MY8-mLAN".
> 
> ~Dave



Should have read down a few more lines....

Overall though, you are still sitting at 48kHz with this card. For the same price you can bump up to 96k and get new hardware. I don't know the condition of your 01V, but the one I have is on its last leg.


----------



## itie (Mar 16, 2010)

thank you guys for the help. i like having the board because i used it for some shows. i love the board and how it has the memory banks i think that is cool. i got the board for 100 bucks so it works out. would that Presonus Fire Studio do something like that. 

thank you 
giovanni laucella


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 16, 2010)

The FireStudio is not a console, just an interface. The StudioLive is a digital console and will do all that you love about the O1V plus much more. You will not find it for $100 though.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 16, 2010)

It is possible to run the Mlan card with the 01v here are some comments from prosoundweb that might help

There currently is one on Ebay with a BIN of 256 dollars

Yamaha MY8 mLAN Interface Card IN BOX - eBay (item 350321238751 end time Mar-26-10 12:42:03 PDT)

It is possible to run the Mlan card with the 01v here are some comments from prosoundweb that might help

"It is possible to run MLAN on the original 01v; sometimes the MY16LAN card on ebay for a better price than an MY8.

to run the card, you need to have your firmware updated to 1.0.6, hence getting the cable. No other benefits from the firmware update. There's also a small switch on the card that needs to be switched to "01v"

So far: good! I hooked up a G4 powerbook to one FW jack, hooked up a La Cie Rugged FW drive to the other, and could record 8 tracks at a time using Audacity or Traction, which I got for free from buying a Mackie 402 mixer. The 01v is limited to 8 tracks of I/O whereas the 01v96 can use all 16 channels of the card, so I have to do some bussing.

You can read about how I came up with my 8 channels based on what we had and with help from the other LABsters here:

PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: The Basement => Best OH Mic out of what I have? g_462651

If you can find the card and can get the upgrade, it's pretty good. However, if you have the ADAT card, it would be probably easier to find an ADAT-Firewire interface (MOTU 828, for example). I only did this since I got the MY16LAN card for $250, which is well below what I had seen MY8-LAN cards going for.

[Updated on: Wed, 28 October 2009 18:30]"

here is the link to Yamaha re 01v and mlan card, 

Mini-YGDAI Cards | Interfaces | Products | Yamaha Pro Audio

01v mLan card - AW Forums. Discuss AW issues with people all over the world. - Forums powered by UBB.threads? 

Hope this helps
Sharyn


----------

